# Dubia roaches smell?



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I was always under the impression these guys didn't have much of an odor but when I open the lid to mine they certainly do. I can't smell it in the room although one person has commented they can smell something slightly and it does seem to be from them, there's no left over food or anything in there. Obviously I could just replace the lid with mesh to increase ventilation but really that would just let the smell escape more I'd have thought.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

joeyboy said:


> I was always under the impression these guys didn't have much of an odor but when I open the lid to mine they certainly do. I can't smell it in the room although one person has commented they can smell something slightly and it does seem to be from them, there's no left over food or anything in there. Obviously I could just replace the lid with mesh to increase ventilation but really that would just let the smell escape more I'd have thought.



it could be the dry food you are feeding them i use cat food for part of my dry food and that stinks


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

To minimize smells use chicken pellets or mash instead of dog and cat food its better for them anyway.

Also normally they only smell if you are over feeding them.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

imginy said:


> To minimize smells use chicken pellets or mash instead of dog and cat food its better for them anyway.
> 
> Also normally they only smell if you are over feeding them.


I am using ground dog and cat biscuits, along with weetabix.

Nah not over feeding at all, I'm still getting used to the size of the colony and how much they go through, if anything I might be under feeding as I place some vegetables/fruits in and there's no trace by morning, so I need to up it bit by bit until a tiny amount is left, then reduce it slightly to work out what they're consuming each night with their current numbers.

I could try chicken food, this sort of thing then? 

Layers Pellets for Chickens 5kg by Dodson and Horrell | Pets at Home

With pellets do you grind them up into an almost powder like substance or chuck them in whole?


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

joeyboy said:


> I am using ground dog and cat biscuits, along with weetabix.
> 
> Nah not over feeding at all, I'm still getting used to the size of the colony and how much they go through, if anything I might be under feeding as I place some vegetables/fruits in and there's no trace by morning, so I need to up it bit by bit until a tiny amount is left, then reduce it slightly to work out what they're consuming each night with their current numbers.
> 
> ...


i grind mine up with the cat biscuts an d tbh with dry food there is no need to find out how much they eat all night its best putting way to much in so then the next day you dont have to disturb them when putting more in the next day


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> I am using ground dog and cat biscuits, along with weetabix.
> 
> Nah not over feeding at all, I'm still getting used to the size of the colony and how much they go through, if anything I might be under feeding as I place some vegetables/fruits in and there's no trace by morning, so I need to up it bit by bit until a tiny amount is left, then reduce it slightly to work out what they're consuming each night with their current numbers.
> 
> ...


That's like the pellets I use and I will soak in a little water first to soften them but if you prefer you can buy layers mash which is same stuff but already ground up.

It will definitely help with smell as its all vegetarian which is more natural for roaches and they will digest it better also it doesn't have any smell to begin with.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

There was a good discussion about feeding Dubai the other day... Someone said that feeding cat food as they do not digest carion(?) well.....

But feeding cat food makes them produce carion or something along those lines anyway..

Just some food for thought, mine get a mixture of fresh veg, cat food, cricket food and oranges.

Oh yeah I notice that smell too, I think it's more of a comparison thing, as crix are :censor: honking!


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Using meat based protein makes them stink, too much humidity makes them stink, overfeeding makes them stink and not cleaning out any dead ones / skins makes them stink.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

This will get rid of the smell. Perhaps a bit OTT but I might try it one day.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdEfjuYREcM&sns=em

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------

